# "New Electronic Kits"



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

New electronic kits, check out www.voodoofx.com/news.htm

Any questions or information contact us direct at 1-650-568-3400 or [email protected] 

Thanks for looking!:thumbsup:

Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
www.voodoofx.com

Video Link Click Here: http://www.voodoofx.com/video/J2 Video 2010.wmv


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Randy,
is that neat bubble wrap texture behind the freezing chamber walls part of your kit or an add on?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The kits look great. Haven't done any serious electrical wiring on a kit in a while though, but the Jupiter certainly deserves it. Just hope I don't end up with hair like a band member from The Cure!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Randy,
> is that neat bubble wrap texture behind the freezing chamber walls part of your kit or an add on?


Part of the kit


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Beautiful! Intimidating to a non-electrician like myself, but beautiful nevertheless!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Allways great work,Randy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Out Of Site Out Of Mind...I don't know if you fellas have seen this in my thread but...

I used Randy's electronic Package for my Own Jupiter Two Build...

Here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277062&page=6

And all working!!!!





 

As always, Randy's stuff is top notch, High Quality!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Randy,
'nother question..
how possible would it be to put the landing gear wells on a separate switch/circuit?

oh, and are the resistors already on board? or do those need to be soldered as well


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Stupid question time, and I should know this from being a LIS fan, well at least the first 10 or so episodes. After that, things started to go sideways pretty quick (IMO). Anyway, is the idea that the fusion core fins are retracted when landed and extended when in flight?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JeffG said:


> Stupid question time, and I should know this from being a LIS fan, well at least the first 10 or so episodes. After that, things started to go sideways pretty quick (IMO). Anyway, is the idea that the fusion core fins are retracted when landed and extended when in flight?


 
*YES.*
That's what it is supposed to do....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The interior lighting kit looks great - the price isn't bad either, but for me, the complexity of the light kit might be prohibitive if it requires more than basic electric or electronic expertise.

The fusion core lights look terrific, as they did on BeatlePaul's J2 pics and video that were recently posted. The pricing for the fusion core/dome kit isn't out of sight in terms of Voodoo pricing, but it's a fair bit higher than the other fusion core kits for the 18" J2.

Worth serious consideration though. I'd probably have to purchase the lighting in stages if I was buying both.

Bryan


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Unbelievable job beatlepaul.You had the bright idea not to display it in total darkness.This way we saw the Jupiter 2 spaceship.Only criticism,cockpit not lighted up on video.Wouldn't be bad idea to include Jupiter 2 reactor sound either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Unbelievable job beatlepaul.You had the bright idea not to display it in total darkness.This way we saw the Jupiter 2 spaceship.Only criticism,cockpit not lighted up on video.Wouldn't be bad idea to include Jupiter 2 reactor sound either.:thumbsup:


 
Thanks!

You are correct, the Interior *HAS NOT YET BEEN LIGHTED.*

*I wanted to show the Fusion Core and bubble only at this time.*


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> The interior lighting kit looks great - the price isn't bad either, but for me, the complexity of the light kit might be prohibitive if it requires more than basic electric or electronic expertise.
> 
> The fusion core lights look terrific, as they did on BeatlePaul's J2 pics and video that were recently posted. The pricing for the fusion core/dome kit isn't out of sight in terms of Voodoo pricing, but it's a fair bit higher than the other fusion core kits for the 18" J2.
> 
> ...


Someone else had suggested that for the electronically challenged among us, myself included- that we try the battery powered string lights from Target-Walmart. They run on AA batteries, have 20 or so LED lights w/switch and should be OK for basic interior lighting. And the cost is well under 10 bucks a string. 
I myself am waiting to see what Gil at Just An Illusion comes up with first.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Got 'em for $5 a string (of 18) a couple years ago.
I have yet to use them, though. The flying sub will probably be first.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I also bought those LED strings at Target . 18 in a string. There is a 200 ohm resistor in the battery box soldered to the positive battery lead. I cut all the LED's off the string which took some time since you have to cut away the plastic strain relief on each one. There is a silicon insulating plug too that slips between the positive and negative leads that I saved. I figure I can reuse those too.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

I bought multiple sets of these from Target as well. What I really liked was the fact that they also had the "warm" white, which I want to use for the interior of the jupiter 2, with the cooler "blu-ish" LEDs for the fusion core. I think it will make a nice contrast. I also love that 4 of the 18 LEDS flash, perfect for giving some of the controls that winky-blinky effect. For $7 a string, they were a steal. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Are these lights from Target currently available, or only around Christmas time? This sounds like a great cheap alternative to dropping a hundred bucks or so for what is essentially the same thing.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

B-9 said:


> Are these lights from Target currently available, or only around Christmas time? This sounds like a great cheap alternative to dropping a hundred bucks or so for what is essentially the same thing.


Your right! Its not like a cheap set of Christmas lights. 

Please watch the video http://www.voodoofx.com/video/J2 Video 2010.wmv Call me if you have any questions

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
1-650-568-3400


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

B-9 said:


> Are these lights from Target currently available, or only around Christmas time? This sounds like a great cheap alternative to dropping a hundred bucks or so for what is essentially the same thing.


Not even close to the same thing.......


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

fxshop said:


> New electronic kits, check out www.voodoofx.com/news.htm
> 
> Any questions or information contact us direct at 1-650-568-3400 or [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Posted new video clip, see it in action!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Spectacular......


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome! Much better than 10 dollar lights!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Now if only it made that really cool startup sound effect that the ship made when she fired up! And on that note; there was a giant spider creature in one of the earlier B&W episodes. Is it just my imagination or did that sound incredibly similar to the TIE fighter's ion engine sound effect?


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

Let me check! 


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

On the spider creature.. I found a perfect one around halloween a year ago, almost perfect! I also piced up a smaller one for the Chariot as well.

As far as using christmas light strings, pick up the led ribbon that you see in craft stores.. anywhere from $5-$13.

It no where near as night as the type of lighting these guys do, but the led strings can be pulled out of the ribbons, and you have a micro led string with about 40 lights, with very thin wire, perfect for modelling.

You can either use the usually included ac power supply, or replace that with a 2-3 "aa" battery pack. The lights are so small, and the wire so thin, that you can actually wind the entire string around your finger, and put that inside a tea light holder!

I took two strings, and put them in some dragon head tea light holders we have on our fireplace. I added some polyfill fake "smoke" coming out of them, put them on a timer, and they look great, don't consume much power, don't put out heat, and don't have to be screwed around with at all anymore.

I went nuts on holiday clearance, and bout about $150 worth of thise ribbons in white, yellow, red and blue colors for various projects. A red strand and a yellow strand above it were put inside a clear Balrog votive that makes a killer night light!


----------

